# Received an offer in Doha, would like some thoughts please.



## Nathan101 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello all, 

I realise this section of the forum is relatively quiet, but can anybody offer me some pearls of wisdom on the offer I have received please?

I am a single, 25 year old British guy. The job is an electrical engineer, in the general construction sector.

The offer looks good to me; QAR 30,000 pm (10,000 is accommodation) plus QAR 2,000 car allowance, health insurance, 6% pension and QAR 6,000 towards flights home. 

Firstly, what sort of accommodation will I be realistically looking at for 10K? And which areas should I be looking at? The job is in Wadi Al Sail.

Are there any obvious pitfalls I need to be looking out for with the above package and Doha in general?

Thanks

Nate


----------

